# Clutch tuning handbook



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

For anyone that wants to learn more about these cvts I would highly reccomend picking up a copy of "Olav Aaen's Clutch Tuning Handbook". For the cost of a spring, it is a great investment full of good information. If you google it there will be a few options on where to buy one.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anybody else read it?


----------

